# 1st cheese



## redneck69 (Mar 14, 2011)

filled my AMNS 1/2 way up with hickory and cold smoked for about 3 hours, now its time to wait for a few weeks to see how they turned out.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 14, 2011)

Waiting is the hardest  part. What kinds of cheese do you have there?


----------



## redneck69 (Mar 14, 2011)

mild cheddar, colby jack, pepper jack and moz.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 14, 2011)

I think you can eat the Mozz right away. For sure after a day or so.


----------



## redneck69 (Mar 14, 2011)

Al, is that because its a softer cheese?


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 14, 2011)

Looks Good.. Man i love me some Smoke cheese nice job


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh teah!!

 I got some almost ready to eat..

  Craig


----------



## svirgula (Mar 14, 2011)

This looks to be some kind of cheddar, and boy does it look good!


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice Job, It Looks Great...


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 14, 2011)

Real nice color there, Red Neck !!!

It's gonna be great!

Bear


----------



## alelover (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks real good. What temp were they at. Looks like they started to sweat a little. But not melt.


----------



## chef willie (Mar 16, 2011)

Looking good....nice assortment. how long you planning on letting them sit?.....post an update after with your opinions


----------



## redneck69 (Mar 16, 2011)

i did not get the temp when i pulled them out, they were sweating a bit and the mozz cheese did start to get soft.  the only heat to them was from the AMNS. i'm gonna wait about 14-20 more days before i open them up.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2011)

redneck69 said:


> i did not get the temp when i pulled them out, they were sweating a bit and the mozz cheese did start to get soft.  the only heat to them was from the AMNS. i'm gonna wait about 14-20 more days before i open them up.




14 to 20 more days!!!!!

Boy do you have patience!

Bear


----------



## venture (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice looking cheese.  Score one more for the AMNS.


----------



## redneck69 (Mar 18, 2011)

i couldn't wait any longer,  i took some cheese into work and had some taste testing done...everyone that tried some loved it...i want to thank everyone for the input on a post i had a few months back on how to do smoked cheese.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 18, 2011)

redneck69 said:


> i couldn't wait any longer,  i took some cheese into work and had some taste testing done...everyone that tried some loved it...i want to thank everyone for the input on a post i had a few months back on how to do smoked cheese.


LOL----That was the quickest 14 to 20 days I've seen in a long time.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good anyway--huh?----Sure looks good!

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 18, 2011)

Great Job!

Sucks that you have to smoke up another batch...Oh Well!

You may want to place the AMNS over to one side of your smoker, and even make a foil tent.  This will help deflect the heat from going directly up, and also keep any drips off the sawdust.  Make a bunch, because you're gonna run out.

Todd


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2011)

Glad it turned out so good. I freeze mine so I don't eat it all at. Smoked cheese makes the best grilled cheese sammies.


----------

